# 190 Vs 51



## Geedee (May 11, 2009)

.


----------



## tomo pauk (May 11, 2009)

I'd say too that those are replicas, esp. if one judge by the engine cowlings. 
But, boy, wouldn't it be great to own one...


----------



## HoHun (May 11, 2009)

Hi Geedee,

>Thats two replica warbirds on the same airfield !. I'm quite impressed.

Nice find!  I particularly like the "illusionistic" paint scheme of the Mustang which does a great job in hiding the larger chin of the replica.

By the way, Roland Beamont in 1980 test-flew a 1:2 scale Focke-Wulf Fw 190 replica registered as G-WULF. Judging from his description in "Fighter Test Pilot", it flew rather well!

I have seen a small-scale Fw 190 replica once or twice at airshows, but it always managed to avoid getting "shot" by my camera - I swear its small size makes for very difficult detection! (I got some ground shots though which aren't digitized yet.)

Here is an ultralight Me 109 look-a-bit-alike - not a real contender for the "most realistic recreation" award, but I admit that I at least fell for it since I was very far away at the moment, frantically trying to mount the long telephoto to my camera, and angrily cursing the airshow organizers for deviating from the published programme and re-scheduling the Me 109 to perform hours earlier! Made quite a fool of myself there ... 

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## TheMustangRider (May 11, 2009)

Great photographs.


----------



## Geedee (May 12, 2009)

.


----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2009)

Nice shots, both are certainly good replicas and would fool a lot of people at first glance.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 12, 2009)

Those are both nice looking planes. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## davparlr (May 12, 2009)

Both are great looking replicas. The wood finish on the Fw-190 prop messes up the illusion.


----------



## comiso90 (May 12, 2009)

davparlr said:


> Both are great looking replicas. The wood finish on the Fw-190 prop messes up the illusion.




yeah that bugged me too. I'd like to see them in a war movie instead of CG.

thanks for the photos.
..


----------



## Airbone Bunny (May 13, 2009)

Both are nice replicas, but I will go with the FW 190 all the way 

By the way, I notices that in some pictures the tail svastica is covered with paint. is that for legal reasons? (like it is not allowed to display the svastica) or is the work of vandals. 

Funny, but in other pictures the svastica looks clean.


----------



## Geedee (May 13, 2009)

.


----------



## renrich (May 13, 2009)

A few years ago, in Boulder, CO, I heard an engine sound like a RR Merlin, turned around and saw what looked like a Spitfire landing at the local airport. I was not close enough to get a good look or go to the field but I have always wondered if I saw what I think I saw.


----------



## Elvis (May 15, 2009)

I'd say the 51 looks closer to the real deal.


Elvis


----------

